
Pregnancy Test Doom: Doom running on a pregnancy test - boyter
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302820468819288066
======
royletron
I saw Doom running on a pregnancy test 7 years ago... But I've subsequently
learnt to love him.

~~~
throwaway_dcnt
Give it another 6 years. 13 years is when the monster comes out.

~~~
royletron
IT GETS WORSE?!?!?!?!?

~~~
markus_zhang
Teenages tend to revolt against their parents no?

~~~
amenod
It mostly depends on the _parents_ , not on children. Teens are finally
independent and strong enough to be able to revolt - if they do or not is in
many cases just a reflection if their parents treat them as equals or not.

Before you answer "but they are not equal...", please think.

~~~
justinclift
Yeah. My early years (up to age 12) were ok. After that though was very... not
good.

One memory really stands out though, from about a week (rough guess) before I
turned 13. It was my mother saying she was dreading my 13th birthday, as
that's when things go bad.

It completely surprised me, as I hadn't thought anything special about it.

However from (literally) my 13th birthday onwards, life became hell. On the
day.

My mother turned into an absolute control freak, full on, with no-let up. For
years. If I didn't do something she wanted, in _exactly_ the way she wanted
(generally with no explanation), it was name calling, taking away of <whatever
she knew I felt was important>, and doing whatever she could to belittle and
degrade me try try and "teach me a lesson". There are no words to describe the
mental abuse from that day onwards. It never stopped, and there was no way of
getting it to stop.

I eventually dropped out of school (age ~15), lived on the streets for a
while, then went to live with my grandmother.

All because some idiot bitch thought _teenagers_ were the problem. :( :( :(

Please, don't take this approach with your kids.

~~~
unkulunkulu
This is so scary! I mean both being a teenager in your shoes and thinking
about whether I will manage to be a good enough parent and not ruin a miracle.

~~~
amenod
Just treat the kinds with the same level of respect you would grant an adult,
and you will be fine.

~~~
justinclift
Yeah. If she'd spent even a fraction of the time to try and understand me as a
person, rather than on figuring out ways to "make me comply" (via abuse and
punishment) things could have been so much different.

But, she never did. And she never got better. Probably worse if anything.
There were signs years later (after her mother - my grandmother - died) that
she might have reflected on things and matured.

But no. Given an opportunity, she reverted back to form and went with the
abuse approach.

That time, by (literally) forging my signature on paperwork to ASIC signing me
out of being the director of my own company. Which she took over.

I _wish_ I was joking. I'm really not.

One really sick thing about it is _from her point of view_ she justified
everything as doing it "for my benefit".

Like, you cannot make this crap up. :( :( :(

Anyway, if someone's in my situation then I truly feel sorry for them. I don't
know of any way to fix it other than "get out and don't look back".

------
objclxt
Should probably be noted this isn’t actually running on a pregnancy test, it’s
a pregnancy test plastic shell with a replacement CPU and display.

~~~
p_l
IIRC only the display is replaced, the cpu remains the same.

~~~
trollied
The CPU was changed.

[https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302453805057896448](https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302453805057896448)

"The existing CPU can't be reprogrammed and the existing LCD can only show 4
things, so I had to replace both to make any changes. And the current version
doesn't even fit into the shell! (although I'm certain it will when complete)"

~~~
p_l
Ahhh, I stand corrected :)

Sometimes Foone's threads go on so long that twitter UI just gives up on
linking them, or so it seems.

~~~
unhammer
There's a Twitter App for Firefox [https://addons.mozilla.org/nn-
NO/firefox/addon/nitter-redire...](https://addons.mozilla.org/nn-
NO/firefox/addon/nitter-redirect/) that makes it possible to view _several_
160 char messages at the same time. Computers are so fast these days it is
amazing.

~~~
TedDoesntTalk
The fact that you need to install a browser extension or use some other tool
to view tweets in this manner is a big indicator that something is either
wrong with Twitter for these kinds of posts or these kinds of posts are better
served elsewhere.

It’s akin to writing a novel on post-its.

~~~
kelnos
Someone -- it may have been OP actually -- has said that his ADHD makes it
impossible for him to focus long enough to write and publish a blog post for
things like this, but Twitter is low-commitment, low-attention enough that he
can get it done.

I really hate Twitter for this kind of content as well, but I'd rather have it
there then not have it at all.

------
underyx
I find the user's earlier threads to be more interesting. Foone deconstructed
a digital pregnancy test and found that it's actually just a <$1 pregnancy
test strip in the shell, with light sensors that check whether it shows one or
two stripes, and then display the result on a screen.

~~~
bencollier49
I agree with this. It confirms that most "digital" devices like this (for
example, scales) are just introducing greater inaccuracy whilst conveying a
false sense of certainty.

~~~
mjg59
> are just introducing greater inaccuracy

What makes you say that? This is exactly the sort of scenario where punting
interpretation off to a simple algorithm is probably more accurate than
leaving it up to untrained humans.

~~~
slightwinder
It might prevent false positive, but it can lead to false negative.

See for example
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TFABLinePorn/comments/4pxghm/confli...](https://www.reddit.com/r/TFABLinePorn/comments/4pxghm/conflicting_pregnancy_test_one_positive_faint/)

~~~
bena
That could happen with any two tests. That second test is _really_ faint. At
first I thought "Ok, so they're both negative, so what?"

Not to mention, false negatives are far more common than false positives. If
you have a false positive, then there's typically some odd health concern with
the person.

------
ufmace
More interesting was that before the current chemical strip-based test,
apparently the best way to test for pregnancy was to inject the urine into the
leg of an African clawed frog, then see if it laid eggs in the next 24 hours.

[https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1301844281540239360](https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1301844281540239360)

~~~
Zeebrommer
One wonders how this method was discovered...

~~~
acdha
It’s a good read about what scientists do when they have an idea of what they
need but not a direct way to measure it, and it was a lot better than the
mouse/rabbit tests which involved killing the animal:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/how-a-
fr...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/05/how-a-frog-became-
the-first-mainstream-pregnancy-test/525285/)

------
mrweasel
Regardless of the CPU being replaced, am I the only one who thinks this to
much electronics to put into, what I assume, is a single use pregnancy test?

This has so be sorted as "small electronics" when you dispose of it. Even
before you can start dealing with the the e-waste part, someone has to
manually open the thing and separate plastics and electronics.

~~~
celticninja
Especially when you know that all the electronics actually do is interpret the
result of a standard paper based test.

~~~
danielheath
I was surprised to discover that the tests as used without expert supervision
had a 25% misread rate, vs 1% with the display.

I think that’s a dire indictment of the education system, but we need to make
stuff for the people we have, and a quarter of them can’t read the test.

~~~
Maxion
Check out
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TFABLinePorn/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TFABLinePorn/)

A subreddit where users post positive or probably positive pregnancy tests.

Pregnancy tests generally measure hCG concentration in urine, early in the
pregnancy concentrations are low and the test line will be very faint if
visible at all. It's only later on in the pregnancy when the line will become
more visible.

Pregnancy also involves a lot of emotion, hope & fear, in combination it's not
that surprising that a portion of people misread pregnancy tests.

~~~
jaster
Wow I did not expect that! Many of them are really hard to read actually!

A quick example of two positive tests side by side
[https://i.redd.it/llw9fmn6dxk51.jpg](https://i.redd.it/llw9fmn6dxk51.jpg)

Even worse, sometimes the reaction is so strong that there is a "dye stealer"
effect, where the test line steals the ink from the control line. See for
example here:
[https://i.redd.it/skdynwwi6ll51.jpg](https://i.redd.it/skdynwwi6ll51.jpg)
(Notice how the line is on the "wrong" side)

No wonder the misread rate is so high indeed...

~~~
srtjstjsj
Those aren't misreads, those are ambiguous tests. The computer would get false
negatives on those.

------
astannard
Congratulations it's a Cacodemon

------
hliyan
It's amazing how the brain can fill in the details. I had no problem
identifying the levels and the enemies. I wonder what the images look like to
someone who has never played Doom?

~~~
noneeeed
It sounds a bit like having a cochlear implant fitted late in life. I've heard
that you can listen to music you know well and your brain will fill in all the
details, but anything new just sounds terribly low def and isn't really
enjoyable.

~~~
bausano_michael
I've heard about phonemic restoration, but this is even more interesting.
Thanks for sharing

------
_trampeltier
Just last Friday. It was pretty quick.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24371703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24371703)

------
awb
> and to get it; you have to pee on it

Is this a joke? Is there no other way to start the CPU?

~~~
LukeShu
It seems that the "power switch" is the moisture conducting between two leads
[https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1301709777383292928](https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1301709777383292928)

~~~
m463
So is the only way for two-player to... you know

------
jasoneckert
During the latter half of the 1990s and onwards, there was a saying in tech
circles along the lines of "It isn't a computer unless it can run DOOM."

Perhaps that was the original motivation behind this tweet, even if it isn't
running natively.

------
encom
Both CPU and display has been replaced. Nothing about the headline is true.
100% clickbait.

------
temporallobe
That’s it, I’ve finally seen all of the internet.

------
kumarvvr
Anyone know what board he is using in the pic?

------
yuchi
Mandatory comic reference: [https://www.smbc-
comics.com/?id=2158](https://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2158)

------
dep_b
It's a movie of somebody playing Doom, not actually Doom running on it.

~~~
pacificmint
The tweet clearly states that it is not a movie, but the actual game.

> Yesterday I had a lot of retweets and reddit posts and such for playing Doom
> on a pregnancy test.

> But as I explained then, it wasn't really PLAYING on a pregnancy test, it
> was just a video being played back, not an interactive game.

> Well, now it is. It's Pregnancy Test Doom!

~~~
audunw
But it's still not actually running on the pregnancy test, or even the MCU he
replaced the electronics with. It's still playing on a PC and transferring the
picture:
[https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302834931421175809](https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302834931421175809)

So it's for all intents and purposes still playing back a video, it's just a
live recording instead.

